# Trip's Zesty Salmon Sauce



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

OK, Alix, here it is.  From an Alaskan cookbook via my former neighbor who lived up there for awhile.

3 T soy sauce
2 T worcestershire sauce
2 T ketchup
1 T dry mustard (to taste)
1 clove crushed garlic
1/2 C butter


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks mudbug. Think I will put the salmon on the menu for tomorrow night. Is this to marinate the fish or to brush onto the fish while cooking? Or both?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

brush on while cooking.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks very much. My little salmon hound will thank you too.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks mudbug, that sounds really good.


----------

